# EQ Module: "LF Rise Slope" and "HF Fall Slope" defaults to 1.8 ???



## teenkertoy (Jun 14, 2011)

In the EQ module of REW, in the "Target Settings" section, there are two fields labeled "LF Rise Slope" and "HF Fall Slope" that are set to 1.8dB/octave by default. This is so frustrating. We go though the effort of building our own house curves only to have them changed by default. I dislike having to change these fields to zero for each and every measurement.

Please allow us to make these fields zero by default.


----------



## teenkertoy (Jun 14, 2011)

Nevermind, all that angst for nothing. I found the default setting in the preferences.

But my request still stands. Please make the default in the preferences to be zero upon installation.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

If I remember you wont have change with updates, settings are held for updates

Only new installers will have to change it once


----------

